# Buying a Hearing Aid in Mexico



## Kbris

Hi all,
I'm planning a trip to Guadalajara in April and I need a hearing aid. I've been told that medical and dental services are much less costly in Mexico. Does anyone know if hearing aids (Like digital) are available and less expensive in Mexico?
Thanks in advance for your expertise.

Kbris
Nevada


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, they are. Once you get to Guadalajara, I'm sure the yellow pages will lead you to a source. Also, if you visit Lake Chapala, you might drop in at the Lake Chapala Society, in Ajijic, and ask when the hearing aid vendor will be there. I think he is available once each week.


----------



## Stephen Dall

Hello, I see the date of your question re. cost of hearing aids in Mexico. Did you ever get any information? I too am interested. On another matter, I've heard that it's possible to buy into the Mexican health system. At the moment, though, I'm looking for less expensive hearing aids... SDall


----------



## mexliving

i dont think hearing aids are less expensive in mexico.... i have not looked but everything you find at malls etc is more expensive then in the usa. (kitchen aid cake mixer- usa 250.00 dollars ... mexico 6,700 pesos at fabricas de francia???????????


----------



## RVGRINGO

Items imported from the USA are generally more expensive and, if they were made in China, they may be very much more expensive because of duty as high as 500%. Since most of what is sold in the USA originates in China, this is no surprise. One must shop carefully for Mexican, South American or European products to find competitive prices. For example, Campbell's soups or Dole fruit cocktail, with English labels, imported from the USA, are too expensive for our pocket. However, those made in Mexico, often by the same parent company, with Spanish labels, are often 1/3 the price and frequently superior products as well. US products tend to be loaded with salt, or other preservatives, to achieve 'shelf life forever'.


----------



## Stephen Dall

mexliving said:


> i dont think hearing aids are less expensive in mexico.... i have not looked but everything you find at malls etc is more expensive then in the usa. (kitchen aid cake mixer- usa 250.00 dollars ... mexico 6,700 pesos at fabricas de francia???????????


Thanks for the information


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are correct in "medical and dental services" being much less expensive. Equipment is not.


----------



## Canyon1200

*Hearing Aid*



Kbris said:


> Hi all,
> I'm planning a trip to Guadalajara in April and I need a hearing aid. I've been told that medical and dental services are much less costly in Mexico. Does anyone know if hearing aids (Like digital) are available and less expensive in Mexico?
> Thanks in advance for your expertise.
> 
> Kbris
> Nevada


If you need a top quality hearing aid, get one made in the U.S. We speak from experience since we have a congenitally deaf child. Buy only from a recognized dealer. U.S. hearing aids are recognized to be superior to those made in any other country. Best wishes!


----------



## 1Jusina1

Kbris said:


> Hi all,
> I'm planning a trip to Guadalajara in April and I need a hearing aid. I've been told that medical and dental services are much less costly in Mexico. Does anyone know if hearing aids (Like digital) are available and less expensive in Mexico?
> Thanks in advance for your expertise.
> 
> Kbris
> Nevada


Wondered if you had received info on how to buy hearing aids in Mexico for less than would be paid in the USA. We are particularly interested in border towns adjacent to California and Arizona, as we haven't yet moved to Mexico.

Thanks much,
Jusina


----------

